# Aires in Italy guide



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, a new book has just appeared on the market for 20 Euro with large scale maps, and listing for over 1000 'aree di sosta' - Italian equivalent of 'aires' - website is www.guidacamper.com. Unfortunately only in Italian, but fairly easy to navigate round. saluti. eddied


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Also try this in Italy http://www.fattoreamico.it/ENG/default.asp?action=10&what=10&type=0is

Notice that its cheaper if your in France Passion.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi eddied just been on that site and with the help of babelfish I think I have ordered a copy. :lol: may be a help when we come down this summer

thanks Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi arrived in the post this morning, looks pretty good, most of the legends are also in english so you know what each sosta has. Along with the main maps 38 citys have there own larger scale map. Cost 30€ inc. postage

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camp sites in ITaly*

Ciao

Here are some websites/databases for campsites over here...

www.gardalake.it

www.campeggi.com

www.camping.it

www.guidacamping.it

www.guidacampeggi.com

Russell


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anyone experience with fattore amico, I'm thinking of joinging and would like to know if it's worth it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jhelm;

No experience of fattore amico but Don Madge posted about another scheme that might also interest you...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-44681-.html

Anyone not aware of what Fattore Amico is, look >here<

pete


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

*More on the site I listed and Google Earth*

You can also load all the sites into Microsoft auto route and then see all the areas marked by push pins. Put it on your laptop and take it with you. I have also been printing out the lists by copying them into Word and printing from there.

And a fun thing to do is get on Google Earth and check out the area before you go there. Some areas have quite good detail and then lots of pictures posted by users so you can have a good look at the are before you go there.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

*Web site*

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/ that is the site I was talking about, seems like my other post got lost. Anyway there is a big list of sites all in Italian along with gps coordinates that can be downloaded.


----------

